# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Πειραιάς >  (ΧΑΤΖΗΚΥΡΙΑΚΕΙΟ) ΑWΜΝ-16783-ΑΡ

## patreas

Λοιπον, στο Χατζηκυριακειο Πειραια οπως βλεπω και απο wind τα πραγματα ειναι απο σκουρα εως πολυ μαυρα οσον αφορα το awmn. 

Μετα απο ενα scan που εγινε, κανενα ΑΡ εν οψη..Δεν λεμε για association αλλα ουτε καν Ping δεν κατεβασε το ρημαδι το stumbler, με εξαιρεση τον awmn-9115-ap απο Σαλαμινα που τσιμπησα στιγμιαια μονο καποια στιγμη..Απο την πλευρα μου, πολυκατοικιες (ψηλοτερες απο εμενα) με κοβουν προς κεντρο Πειραια που εκει εχει αρκετα ΑΡ .

Ερωτηση προς γειτονες..Ξερει κανεις αν ειχε γινει καμια κινηση παλαιοτερα στην περιοχη ?Αν θυμαμαι καλα υπηρχαν καποια ΑΡ καποτε(Αnna michalaki, sv1ggf)

Αν και αυτο που ψαχνω εγω ειναι ενα ΑΡ να πεσω απλα client, στηθηκε ενα ΑΡ-"φαρος" προς Σαλαμινα και Περαμα. Πλευρικοι λοβοι (μια που βαραω με stella doradus) ισως φθανουν και προς Φρεαττυδα μερια σε σεβαστη αποσταση. Σκοπος ειναι να δουμε αν υπαρχουν καποιες πιθανοτητες να κανουμε τπτ με Σαλαμινα-Περαμα (εχω μιλησει με καποια παιδια, αλλα δεν γινεται κατι). Επισης ασυνδετοι στην περιοχη μπορουν να συνδεθουν πανω να περναει η ωρα εως οτου δουμε τι θα κανουμε...

SSID : AWMN-16783-AP
CH : 10
DHCP: ON
DLINK+STELLA
SERVICES : βλεπε wind nodid#16783

Σπυρος
PATREAS (ex #3299-perama)

----------


## tritsako

Αν μπορείς δοκἰμασε να κάνεις ένα scan με 80άρι πιάτο και όχι Stella. Σε δύσκολες περιπτώσεις δεν είναι καλές.

----------


## ice

Ελα ορε παιδι και εγω εκει ψαχνω να σηκωσω ενα κομβο (12159) . Ελπιζω να σε πιανω να ξεκινησουμε μια αναγεννηση σε αυτην την περιοχη

----------


## yian

any news?

----------


## vabiris

http://www.awmn/showthread.php?t=174...413#post534413

----------


## patreas

Λοιπον, Πειραιωτες εις το Χατζηκυριακειο τα πραγματα ξεκαθαρισαν καπως..Μετα το τελευταιο post απο vabiris (ο ανθρωπος σηκωσε ενα ΑΡ σε θεση που ειναι μια χαρα για την περιοχη, μαλιστα σε θεση πολυ καλυτερα απο εμενα) δεν υπαρχει πλεον λογος υπαρξης για το AWMN-16783-AP. Ειμαστε σε αποσταση μολις 300 μετρα και επειδη δεν εχω καλη οπτικη προς Φρεατυδα μονο βρωμισμα στο φασμα θα προκαλουσα... (Ποιο φασμα δλδ που με ενα scan πιανεις 30 εταιριες να βαρανε full στα 802.11b-Tελος παντων ανοικτη ειναι η συχνοτητα σε ολους). Οποτε εαν καποιος με εψανχε σαν ΑΡ, μην με ψαχνει αλλο. Ο εξοπλισμος μου επανακατευθυνεται για να δουμε εαν μπορω να πεσω και εγω στον vabiris σαν client.. Αντε να δουμε που θα βγουμε...

----------


## patreas

wrong post

----------


## vabiris

> Λοιπον, Πειραιωτες εις το Χατζηκυριακειο τα πραγματα ξεκαθαρισαν καπως..Μετα το τελευταιο post απο vabiris (ο ανθρωπος σηκωσε ενα ΑΡ σε θεση που ειναι μια χαρα για την περιοχη, μαλιστα σε θεση πολυ καλυτερα απο εμενα) δεν υπαρχει πλεον λογος υπαρξης για το AWMN-16783-AP. Ειμαστε σε αποσταση μολις 300 μετρα και επειδη δεν εχω καλη οπτικη προς Φρεατυδα μονο βρωμισμα στο φασμα θα προκαλουσα... (Ποιο φασμα δλδ που με ενα scan πιανεις 30 εταιριες να βαρανε full στα 802.11b-Tελος παντων ανοικτη ειναι η συχνοτητα σε ολους). Οποτε εαν καποιος με εψανχε σαν ΑΡ, μην με ψαχνει αλλο. Ο εξοπλισμος μου επανακατευθυνεται για να δουμε εαν μπορω να πεσω και εγω στον vabiris σαν client.. Αντε να δουμε που θα βγουμε...


καλή επιτυχία!

----------


## ice

Παιδες ειναι κανενος αυτο το πιατο ?

χμμ προσπαθω να κανω εισαγωγη εικονας αλλα ως τωρα λιγο δισκολο . please help?

----------

